# Excel - Anzeige von berechneten Zellen (SVERWEIS)



## Majestic123 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Exceldatei mit mehreren Datenblättern. Auf einem der Datenblätter
berechne ich über SUMMEWENN einige Werte. Auf meinem ersten Datenblatt
möchte ich eine Übersicht erstellen und mit der SVERWEIS-Funktion die Werte
(abhängig von einer Personalnummer) zusammen tragen.

Wenn ich jedoch mit der SVERWEIS-Funktion die Zelle ansteuere, in der sich
der Wert von SUMMEWENN befindet, wird mir nur ein leeres Feld angezeigt.
Was muss ich machen, um auch den Wert angezeigt zu bekommen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Leola13 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

wie ist denn der Aufbau deiner Tabelle ?
Evtl. liegt es an dem Wahrheitswert (Bereich_Verweis)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Majestic123 (12. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Nachricht!

Das erste Ergebnis wird mit folgender Formel berechnet:

=SUMMEWENN($D:$D;$D2;M:M)

(Hinweis: hier wird, basierend auf eine Personalnummer, die Krankheitstage eines
Mitarbeiters ermittelt und dann in der Zelle M2 angezeigt. Das Tabellenblatt heißt: 
Meldungen).

Auf dem ersten Tabellenblatt, wo die Übersicht/Zusammenfassung entstehen soll
möchte ich die Personalnummer eingeben (Feld C19) und mir jeweils zu dieser
Personalnummer die restlichen Daten anzeigen lassen. Hierfür verwende ich:

=SVERWEIS($C$19;Meldungen!A2:N9;14) 

Vielleicht ist das auch alles zu umständlich, aber ich bin schon froh, dass ich es
bisher mit diesen Formeln hinbekommen habe.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## eko468 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Majestic,

wenn ich Deine Formel richtig interpretiere, steht im Arbeitsblatt Meldungen das Ergebnis in Spalte M. Danach ist der SVERWEIS zu überprüfen, denn Spalte M wäre der Spalteindex 13 statt 14.
mfg Eric


----------

